# Best Opaque Pink/Nude Nail Polish? PLEASE HELP THANKS!!



## bwann

I have been hunting for ages for a wearable, everyday pinkish nude (or nude-ish pink) polish.  Could you please recommend a polish for me?  I have medium asian/yellow skin tone and I usually stay away from sheer polishes.  I would prefer if it's opaque in two coats or less haha.  

I briefly searched through this forum but didn't find a direct relevant thread either...but if there is one apologies if this is a repeated question.

Otherwise than that, since it would be a polish I wear often any price/brand is fine.  Would be awesome if I can buy it at Sephora though, since I live next to one...but definitely quality first priority thanks!


----------



## mermuse

I don't know how pink you mean, but do a quick google search for Zoya's Touch collection swatches.  Scrangie has some good ones.  They are great quality and surprisingly opaque in two coats which is a really tall order for that sort of color.  I'm not entirely sure that I've seen nudish colors perform that level of opacity in only two coats outside of these recent Zoyas.  This collection has a slight pearly sheen to it, and the colors are meant to be flattering to most skintones.

Also check out Zoya's Winter Feel collection from last year. Kennedey or Avery may fit the bill. These are true creams.  They also are more opaque for a pastel shade than you are likely to find.

On their website, I think Zoya might be running a promotion for a free bottle of their remover with purchase, but I'm not sure if it's over.  They do promotions often once you are signed up.  You can otherwise find them at Ulta, but these colors are a bit older so they might not be in stock any longer.

Let me know what you think of the color selection.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have a bazillion bottles of polish and follow nail blogs pretty closely, and I really feel strongly that these guys have the best opacity in that range.  If you are worried about seeing the colors in person, you can always order color spoon samples that are sent to you cheaply so you can see them.  Then your color spoons' price is applied to your next order.


----------



## bwann

Oh thank you!  I just looked through swatches of both collections.  Of both collections *Pandora* from Touch is most similar to what I am looking for.  You are right that it's hard to specific how pink I would like.  I am looking for something more pink and possibly lighter than *Pandora*, Avery and Kennedey are too beige and too grey, respectively.

Pandora and Avery are gorgeous!  Even if they aren't the everyday color I am looking for they are still great colors, might just try them haha.


----------



## Dalylah

My favorite nudes:

Essie Eternal Optimist:





Swatch by me

Essie Topless &amp; Barefoot





Source, Used with permission

Essie Lady Like:





Source, Used with permission

Deborah Lipmann Naked:





Source, Used with permission

Hope this helps!


----------



## bwann

Appreciate it!  I like the Lipmann Naked and Essie Topless &amp; Barefoot swatches.  Do you know colors more pink than *Deborah Lipmann's Naked*?  I tried on Naked at the store but it still leaned slightly too dark and mauve-nude for me.  Thanks!


----------



## mermuse

What about Zoya Piper?

Use the zoya website to put in the colors you want up at the top using the color finder; make sure you say full opacity and see what colors you are attracted to.  Then cross-reference for swatches on blogs.  Most blogs are good about telling you if they are two coats and how sheer it really was.

And be careful, it's a slippery slope...the next thing you know, you'll end up with a bunch of nail polishes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015

oh! Similar to me then! It also depends on if you have warm-toned or cool toned skin. I'm medium Asian skin with cool tones, so my favourite polish is Zoya Jaime. Can you have HG polishes? This is my HG pink polish. It always makes me feel like a princess.

http://zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Jaime.html Opaque in two coats (the first coat will look disgusting against your skin though).





it's not a particularly good photo, but you get the idea. Flower and sparkles were add-ons.

Oh, lol, I guess that's more straight-up pink than nudish pink. I'm not much help int hat department then, but I was interested in Essie's Topless &amp; Barefoot as well so :3


----------



## Dalylah

Maybe Essie Flawless. It looks fairly pink in this picture but it doesn't look nearly this pink on me. Might be too pink. Ill hunt through my stash tomorrow some more for you.





Source, Used with permission


----------



## bwann

These are all great colors, I need to guard my wallet!  I look forward to more recommendations!  I definitely also have medium color with cool skin tone as well, so *Jaime* looks cool but I wonder if it would be too lilac?

After looking through Zoya's website, what do you guys about Zoya's *Jessika*?

It's going to be fun placing my polish order with advice learned from awesome people on this forum! hehe


----------



## bwann

Hmm did my reply get deleted?  Confused.

Anyways yes I am indeed medium with cool skin tone!  So *Jaime* seems nice but I've never tried lilac before..hmm ponder.  What do you guys think about Zoya's *Jessika*?

Really appreciate all you guys' advice~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee

Jordana makes a really pretty one named Pearl.  It's available at KMart for about $2.  Found you a pic by googling - this article has a pic of it.  It's not the Sea Pearl; just Pearl.  My favorite nude of all times.   http://domesticminxes.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/jordana-nail-polish-swatches/


----------



## deactivateduser232015

> Originally Posted by *bwann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are all great colors, I need to guard my wallet!  I look forward to more recommendations!  I definitely also have medium color with cool skin tone as well, so *Jaime* looks cool but I wonder if it would be too lilac?
> 
> After looking through Zoya's website, what do you guys about Zoya's *Jessika*?
> 
> It's going to be fun placing my polish order with advice learned from awesome people on this forum! hehe


 Jaime definitely looks straight-up pink on me, so I don't think it'd be a problem. All the cool tones in my (your?) skin should balance it out.

After digging through my stash a little, another option I found is OPI It's Sheer Luck.





courtesy of http://polishaddict.com/2009/09/27/opi-its-sheer-luck-i-passed-the-bar-exam/

This is definitely one of my favourite nudes, and very flattering against skintones similar to mine. It might or might not be d/c though? I grabbed it in a discount bin for $4, but it seems to be pretty pricey everywhere online I've looked... :S now I feel like I should've grabbed two. /polish hoarding problems


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *bwann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are all great colors, I need to guard my wallet!  I look forward to more recommendations!  I definitely also have medium color with cool skin tone as well, so *Jaime* looks cool but I wonder if it would be too lilac?
> 
> After looking through Zoya's website, what do you guys about Zoya's *Jessika*?
> 
> It's going to be fun placing my polish order with advice learned from awesome people on this forum! hehe


 
Jessika is a little more sheer than you implied that you wanted.  It's not entirely opaque. and even Zoya gives is a 1 out of 5 for opacity.  Although this is one of those situations where if you had a really opaque nude color like Cho or one of the other nude ones I mentioned, you can use a layer of that and then a layer or two of Jessika on top to make sure it's not transparent.  I often do that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Another colour I suggest is OPI's Cosmo-Not Tonight Honey. I couldn't find any good swatches of it online, so I took my own, but this is still a really crappy picture too XD; It just shows the colour more on medium skintones.





I would describe CNTH as a campaign-pink metallic nude. At some angles, it's darker than my skintone, but in this one, it's kind of light. It's also a 3-coat opaque polish, which is why you can see my VNL on two of my fingers (gggrrr so irritated about that). I did them in a hurry, which is why.

It's a really gorgeous classic yet chic colour, so a good investment. :3

Another shot; I was trying to capture the pinkness, but my shitty camera phone is obviously shitty.


----------



## Sekhmet

Since it would be more practical to you to shop by Sephora, what about two OPI shades from the Germany Collection? "My very first Knockwurst" and "Don't Pretzel my buttons". The first has a very subtle pinkinsh undertone, the second is a bit warmer. I was looking myself for some nude shade and I stumbled on those at my local Sephora shop. Yet I've only tried them on and not bought... Love these colors, but at 13,90 for a nailpolish when Pupa is offering a full range of nude shades at one third of the price, that's not making OPI so appealing to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah

The best OPI nude that I have is definitely Barefoot in Barcelona. That color looks good on me all the time regardless of season or skin changes.





Source, used with permission

Edit: This is almost perfect in one coat as well. Two coats max.


----------



## Sekhmet

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The best OPI nude that I have is definitely Barefoot in Barcelona. That color looks good on me all the time regardless of season or skin changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source, used with permission
> 
> Edit: This is almost perfect in one coat as well. Two coats max.


 Such a nice nude, I've to check that out to my next trip to Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad they're so expensive, but what really annoy me is that they're so big (referring to the amount of product inside). I already got one OPI which was ruined after I could not even go past the half. If they were coming in smaller bottles and were priced accordingly, probably I would pile on them. I really love the choice of colors they have, and how smooth one can apply them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Just a question, what's this about a picking up opi at Sephora? I've never seen Sephora carry OPI, only Sephora by OPI, which is a sub brand that has its own colours like Nicole by OPI does. I don't think you can grab barefoot in Barcelona in that collection


----------



## Sekhmet

In Italy I can buy OPI only at Sephora, and never saw any sub brand of it - I actually didn't know about this. At the local store I always saw only the original opi in their huge bottles.

I took as given it was the same in all Sephoras around the world, but maybe it's not...


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Oh, that's interesting... come to think of it, I did actually see Katy Perr'ys collection when I was in Paris in Sephora, back in 2011. I never gave much thought to it, but that actually makes sense now I guess it's because OPI is a lot easier to get in the states... Ulta and probably half of all nail salons use OPI and you can buy it directly from those (though they're always the retail price). I know people have talked before about Sephora making deals with companies to get exclusive items, and I guess they just made an agreement with OPI for a complete sub-brand and collection. Here's a post I found a while back comparing OPI, S!OPI and N!OPI. Not my blog but I thought it was actualy super helpful: http://farawayuniverse.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/whats-the-difference-between-nicole-by-opi-versus-sephora-by-opi-and-opi-nail-polishes/ I would almost rather Sephora carry just OPI.... S!OPI is almost never on sale and is about $1 more expensive per bottle at retail price. It's always frustrating to shop for online because there are almost never any swatches of the colours.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Sekhmet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such a nice nude, I've to check that out to my next trip to Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad they're so expensive, but what really annoy me is that they're so big (referring to the amount of product inside). I already got one OPI which was ruined after I could not even go past the half. If they were coming in smaller bottles and were priced accordingly, probably I would pile on them. I really love the choice of colors they have, and how smooth one can apply them.


You can buy polish thinner online and in most beauty supplies and drugstores. You just put a few drops in and shake it up and the polish is like new again. With all of the polish I have this is absolutely necessary. I get mine at Sally Beauty for less than $4.


----------



## Sekhmet

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can buy polish thinner online and in most beauty supplies and drugstores. You just put a few drops in and shake it up and the polish is like new again. With all of the polish I have this is absolutely necessary. I get mine at Sally Beauty for less than $4.


 That's a pretty sensible advice, I should have came out with that myself. Indeed, I do not own so many nail polishes, and it's a really rare event when I've to throw away a bottle. So far it happened only with a couple of very cheap small polishes, so I never thought I could actually need a thinner. That's for sure a reason I was so disappointed when my first OPI started to get bad not even after two years.

Another reason I was annoyed by that is, I guess, because all the hype lingering around this brand; I can hardly describe it, usually people here talk about them as the high couture in the nails world...

Fact is that OPI for us is still something quite new. The first Italian OPI store online opened on June 2010, and that's where I bought my first couple of OPI - 2 nail polishes for â‚¬30  = $38.12 dollars. And they're still charging that price, 15 euros for a single nail polish. The local Sephora store started only since this spring-summer to sell them.

Given the hype and the price probably I was expecting something of astounding by that polish bottle, I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Here's a post I found a while back comparing OPI, S!OPI and N!OPI. Not my blog but I thought it was actualy super helpful: http://farawayuniverse.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/whats-the-difference-between-nicole-by-opi-versus-sephora-by-opi-and-opi-nail-polishes/I would almost rather Sephora carry just OPI.... S!OPI is almost never on sale and is about $1 more expensive per bottle at retail price. It's always frustrating to shop for online because there are almost never any swatches of the colours.


 Oh. My. Goodness.

8 dollars for a OPI? Do they really cost that? If I was coming to US, I would end up buying my own weight in nai polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here the retail price is $17.66 at Sephora (â‚¬13.90, slighlty less than the online OPI store, as I wrote above). I'm just... speechless.

Really interesting indeed anyway to know this, and also to get to know they have also those sub-brands, I had no idea about all those differences between American OPI and what we get here in Europe.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

> Oh. My. Goodness. 8 dollars for a OPI? Do they really cost that? If I was coming to US, I would end up buying my own weight in nai polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here the retail price is $17.66 at Sephora (â‚¬13.90, slighlty less than the online OPI store, as I wrote above). I'm just... speechless. Really interesting indeed anyway to know this, and also to get to know they have also those sub-brands, I had no idea about all those differences between American OPI and what we get here in Europe.


 That's one of the reasons I would be hesitant to move to Europe! Haha, we're so spoiled with cheap, high quality nail polishes over here. I have a collection of 10-15 OPIs, most of which I'd actually gotten for ~$5 less. nail polish problems everywhere, haha.


----------



## jen hong

Try OPI by Sephora "The Way Tutu His Heart". It's opaque, mostly white, with just a hint of pink.


----------



## Tipsbymerry

Essie nail color neo whimsical is the choice of mine for a pink.


----------

